# Venting Angelfish



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what to look for when examining the vents on angelfish?

I remember finding a few online pictures of which is which, but I can't seem to find the link...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This should help... http://websvirginia.com/angels/sexing/index.htm


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks, it helped a bit. 

There was one particular website I was thinking about, it had real life pictures of male and female papilla.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

This one has pictures: http://www.fishtanksandponds.info/live-stock/breeding/breeding_angelfish.htm


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You trying to figure out the sex of the one I gave you? It's almost impossible except when actually spawining. Even then, sometimes you aren't sure. The male's vent is a little narrower and pointier - no surprise there. The female's is broader and maybe shorter.

I've had some luck at sexing them by looking at the angle that the bottom fin makes with the body. Males usually have a gradual taper from the inferior body line as it transitions into the bottom fin. The bottom fin of the female will sometimes take off at more of a right angle to the body. I wouldn't call this a hard and fast rule though.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, actually I was trying to figure out what it was, so I could get it a matching mate. I don't want it breeding with my gold's or Leopard’s.

Do you know what sex the angel you gave me is? I think it might be male b/c its vent is sticking out a little, but I am not sure.

I will read through the above links again and take a closer look tomorrow.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I actually always imagined it to be a female, but I am absolutely NOT sure about this. Trying to pick a mate for a particular angel can be frustrating, since they often get their own weird ideas.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha yea. I have your angel in my 55g with 3 golds and one pearl/gold mix that I accidentally bought b/c it looked like a pure gold in the store.

The half/half angel is a little bigger than the others and it seems like your angel is hanging around with it a little too much for comfort...

I must find a matching mate soon!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If they've decided to pair up there really isn't going to be much you can do about it. They'll pretty much mate for life. I'm not certain about the genetics of mine, so letting it breed with whatever might not be so bad. If they do breed successfuly you'll most likely end up with at least a few that will look good. I've ended up with a mix of mutt fish before from angels that I thought were a pure strain. Good luck.


----------

